# What do you do for your rabbit's birthday?



## Junkie2 (Jul 8, 2011)

I thought it would be fitting to ask this here lol.

It's Nutter's 1st birthday today and my girlfriend was asking me what we should do for her birthday. Ya know, something special.

Just trying to get a few ideas, whether it be a cool recipe that I could whip up or something else.

So far getting a bounce house is high on the possibility list  (just kidding).


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 8, 2011)

nothing lol. we only celebrate kid birthdays here.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2011)

We usually just tell them "Happy Birthday". With most of ours it's a guesstimation on when they were born anyway. arty::birthdayarty: Nutter!!!


----------



## hippity18 (Jul 8, 2011)

well i am a freak about bunnies so for my rabbits bday i buy her some chew sticks and stick them in her favorite fruit like a strawberry its kinda like her own little bunny cake haha then i take her for a walk on her leash outside for an hour extra. i clean her cage and hide little presents all around the cage for her like her favorite hay in one spot and a vegetable on the other side in her bed blanket. just a few things to brighten up her day and spoil her. hope this helps hun. :littlecakearty::airborne::balloons::birthday:jumpforjoy:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2011)

This was Buttercup's Birthday cake last year when he turned 12. He had a tiny nibble of the cake. I ate the rest.





This was Buttercup's 11th Birthday.

I gotta start thinking of what to do for his 13th Birthday this year.

Susan


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jul 10, 2011)

I love Buttercup's hat! How cute!

We just celebrated Daisy's gotcha day, we don't know when she was born since she was adopted from the animal shelter. But for her gotcha day we gave her a new toy, a treat, and let her have extra time to run around in her playpen.

:biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 10, 2011)

:biggrin:

I have to say, we humans eat the cake - the bunnies get strawberries and bananas, and some kind of chew toy.

Jan


----------



## LoveLlamas (Sep 23, 2021)

hippity18 said:


> well i am a freak about bunnies so for my rabbits bday i buy her some chew sticks and stick them in her favorite fruit like a strawberry its kinda like her own little bunny cake haha then i take her for a walk on her leash outside for an hour extra. i clean her cage and hide little presents all around the cage for her like her favorite hay in one spot and a vegetable on the other side in her bed blanket. just a few things to brighten up her day and spoil her. hope this helps hun. :littlecakearty::airborne::balloons::birthday:jumpforjoy:


Hi I love bunnies too I just need to ask where did you buy a leash for your rabbit becasue I am looking for one that is good


----------

